# New Mexico



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone on this site or someone you know hunted New Mexico for Mule deer? If so how was the hunt?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Bueller... Bueller... Bueller... anyone... anyone...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry, just saw your thread. What do you want to know? Being from NM, I've hunted it a little, draws permitting.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have hunted unit 13 for elk a few times and always see bomber bucks.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

How is it set up? Is it like Utah with both limited entry and general units? I'm interested in hunting there, a friend went a few years ago and said it was the best hunt he has ever been on for deer. I cant draw jack in Utah so I'm looking elsewhere.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

That's funny - I hunt UT occasionally because I can't draw NM. All hunts are LE except most turkey, bear, and lion.

Cowan - I see you sent a PM, so I will respond to that.


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

I've elk hunted a bit in Chama, NM and we see plenty of nice bucks throughout our hunts!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Lots of private land in Chama - unt 4.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Hunt you should try is Oryx.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I have cousins in Ramah that hunt every year. I've looked at it myself a long time ago but as i recall it is a short season. 
last time I was down there my cousin showed me the 3x4 he had shot with a t/c encore pistol in .357 maximum.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

cowan, take a look at the new mexico dwr site. I remember it being more complicated than our seasons here in utah. There were private land season dates and public land dates and an antler restriction. It has been a few years since I've thought about going down there.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Only pt restriction is a 2 pt on at least one side, no spikes. Deer seasons are usually a weekend and end on the following Wed with a total of 3 hunts, generally. Units may differ slightly. If you are looking for a big buck, check out units 2C and 5B. The private land tags are explained pretty good in the hunting regs book, 2014 should be out in a couple of weeks. I haven't drawn a rifle deer tag since 2001, so...no point system. But, you would be a NR so you're chances are better than mine.


----------

